# Kimsun AIR 10



## Nailedit77 (6/10/16)

*Specification*

E-liquid Volume: 10ml
Coil Resistance: 0.25Ω
Battery Capacity: 1700mAh
Charging Time: ≤3h
Temperature Control Setting: 530℉
Size: 48.7(L)×25.2(W)×102(H)mm
Weight: 138g
http://www.kimsun.com/product/air-10/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (6/10/16)

Some odd looking kits coming out these days....


----------



## zadiac (6/10/16)

I see google translate let them down big time....lol


----------



## Chukin'Vape (6/10/16)

I presume all these complete kits have to do with the FDA regulations - and the push for safer spill free devices??? @Sickboy77

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (6/10/16)

Disposable atomizer... I dont think so.
Money making racket.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (6/10/16)

Not hating - but it makes me think of a car oil bottle

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (6/10/16)

Ooh, Beeld and News24 are going to love this

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## bjorncoetsee (6/10/16)

It looks more like a portable herb vaporizer..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (6/10/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> *Specification*
> 
> E-liquid Volume: 10ml
> Coil Resistance: 0.25Ω
> ...



Thanks @Sickboy77 
I like the 10ml juice capacity but not the 1700 mah

They need to bring out a device with 10ml but with battery life to match - (and great flavour)
Then they can take my money

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (6/10/16)

looks like one of those air bed electric pumps...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz (6/10/16)

a reworked breathalyzer design?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (6/10/16)

Heh, you know you're a vaper when a cop hands you a breathalyser and you say "Thanks boet, how do I set temp control on this thing?"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------

